

How the World’s First Computer Was Rescued from the Scrap Heap - dsr12
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/eniac-unearthed/

======
marktangotango
The notion that ENIAC was the First Computer is really open for debate.
Atanasoff's machine at Iowa State[1] had DRAM and binary logic in the late
30's. Zuses[2] machines in Germany during WW2 were similarly advanced. In the
article they specify the 'first programmable' computer, but when you're moving
wires around, that's hardly a distinction imo.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atanasoff%E2%80%93Berry_compute...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atanasoff%E2%80%93Berry_computer)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konrad_Zuse](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konrad_Zuse)

